
No Rent, Cheap Flights, $100 Art: How One Hedge Fund Keeps Costs Low - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/articles/no-rent-cheap-flights-100-art-how-one-hedge-fund-keeps-costs-low-1522580400
======
Luc
I love low-cost funds. I also love not paying for newspaper articles so if
anyone has a link to the full text...

